# Working your own website



## Mantida (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks to the oh-so-great Ian, I finally got my own public webbie running. The problem is, I don't know how to edit it through a program like Ian talks about, and at the moment and past few weeks he seems busy so I don't get all the time in the world to talk to him about it (and it seems like I've pelted enough stupid, newbie web questions at him already!  ).

I downloaded a program called Macromedia Dreamweaver MX to help with the editing thing, which supposedly you can edit on your computer locally and then save it and upload to your website server ... but I don't know how to do this. I read the help tutorial and still am clueless. Can anyone with a website help out on that? Yen, Rebecca, Mikhails, Asdsdf, and all you people with websites, do you use a program to edit it like this or do you just use the administration panel for your webbie to edit pages with raw HTML?

Also, when you have a website, you see that the image on it is from that website. I.E., an image from mantisplace (if you view the image individually) won't say photobucket.com/nameofpic, but mantisplace.com/nameofpic. Do you upload to your administrative panel and then put the pic on the page?

Any help would be appreciated. :wacko: I feel like a wrote a whole bunch of gibberish that probably no one will understand.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: , shake hands with me, I am struggling with the site as it is, I only know what I teach myself. I am a drowning woman with no boat, oars, life preserver, (have some jam preserves though), and not even a piece of driftwood to helps keep me afloat! A friend of Nicks help me when I get stuck in the jam though! ha ha I made a funny! :lol: I go to the software site and take the lessons, and got a book, but havent had time to open it :lol: , lots of laughing going on, or else I will throw myself under the railroad cars and weeeeepppppppppp! :wacko: Hope this helps!


----------



## Mantida (Feb 26, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: , shake hands with me, I am struggling with the site as it is, I only know what I teach myself. I am a drowning woman with no boat, oars, life preserver, (have some jam preserves though), and not even a piece of driftwood to help keep me afloat! A friend of Nicks help me when I get stuck in the jam though! ha ha I made a funny! :lol: I go to the software site and take the lessons, and got a book, but havent had time to open it :lol: , lots of laughing going on, or else I will throw myself under the railroad cars and weeeeepppppppppp! :wacko: Hope this helps!


 :blink: 

LOL Becky did you eat too much chocolate tonight? I didn't understand anything you just said, though I can't say that for my own post up there... it probably made no sense.

But do you use a program you downloaded on your computer to edit your website, or something else?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Mantida said:


> :blink: I didn't understand anything you just said, .


dont worry about it..nore can the rest of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 26, 2008)

Well i don't use dreamweaver. But i suppose you upload the files you saved, using FTP.

and about the image:

upload the image to the directory you are using. (probably root). and the url to that image will be http://www.yoursite.com/image76.jpg (etc).

for example.

&lt;img src="http://www.yoursite.com/image76.jpg"&gt;

or

&lt;img src="image76.jpg"&gt;


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't worry if you don't understand King Frog, I've known him years and still don't get what he's on about when he says stuff like this


----------



## Mantida (Feb 26, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Well i don't use dreamweaver. But i suppose you upload the files you saved, using FTP.and about the image:
> 
> upload the image to the directory you are using. (probably root). and the url to that image will be http://www.yoursite.com/image76.jpg (etc).
> 
> ...


Ahaha... what is FTP?

:wacko: 

Everytime I upload an image, and view it directly, the URL, for example, is like this: www.site.com:2403/viewer/img334920492/

It's not a direct one, where it should be www.site.com/imgname.png or .jpg or whatever. Any ideas on that?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2008)

:lol: I don't get it either, I understand myself competley. just cannot spell :lol: .

I had to buy the software, and I just brought a book on it from borders. it is Microsoft Frontpage 2003. That is what was used to make the site, so I have to stay with it for now, even though it is getting old and outdated, they do not use it anymore. But I do not have time to redo it or learn something else right now so I have to stay with it.

I go to microsoft web site and they have free lessons on their software, I just choose mine and take the lessons, it has helped, but most I do on my own, I have a lot of software and am self taught from the dos days, so I have been able to keep up with most software by learning from the ground up, if that makes any sense. No, chocolate or caffine does not effect me, if anything it makes me sleepy  ...shhhhhh, Becky's sleeping, don't wake her up! Wish I could help you, but really I can hardly help myself. BTW what is your sites address?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 27, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: I don't get it either, I understand myself competley. just cannot spell :lol: .I had to buy the software, and I just brought a book on it from borders. it is Microsoft Frontpage 2003. That is what was used to make the site, so I have to stay with it for now, even though it is getting old and outdated, they do not use it anymore. But I do not have time to redo it or learn something else right now so I have to stay with it.
> 
> I go to microsoft web site and they have free lessons on their software, I just choose mine and take the lessons, it has helped, but most I do on my own, I have a lot of software and am self taught from the dos days, so I have been able to keep up with most software by learning from the ground up, if that makes any sense. No, chocolate or caffine does not effect me, if anything it makes me sleepy  ...shhhhhh, Becky's sleeping, don't wake her up! Wish I could help you, but really I can hardly help myself. BTW what is your sites address?


I guess I'll just have to pelt Ian with those newb questions when he signs onto MSN this weekend! :lol: 

My webbie is http://www.exoticmantids.com, it's a little plain right now.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 29, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Ahaha... what is FTP? :wacko:
> 
> Everytime I upload an image, and view it directly, the URL, for example, is like this: www.site.com:2403/viewer/img334920492/
> 
> It's not a direct one, where it should be www.site.com/imgname.png or .jpg or whatever. Any ideas on that?


FTP = File Transfer Protacol.

Don't you have CPanel? who hosts you?

But uploading the image PROPERLY would result in your desired

www.site.com/imgname.png


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 29, 2008)

I use PHP, but if I start talking about it, I'll lose everyone. :huh: ...Maybe except for Ian.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 1, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> FTP = File Transfer Protacol.Don't you have CPanel? who hosts you?
> 
> But uploading the image PROPERLY would result in your desired
> 
> www.site.com/imgname.png


Yup, I do have a cPanel.

Personally, I don't know who hosts me. :huh: Ian set that all up. Is name server the same thing as a host? I'm absolutely clueless.


----------



## king_frog (Mar 1, 2008)

Right, set up a FTP account on CPanel. It's somewhere on there.


----------



## king_frog (Mar 1, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I use PHP, but if I start talking about it, I'll lose everyone. :huh: ...Maybe except for Ian.


and mabye except for King_Frog a bit


----------



## Orin (Mar 1, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Everytime I upload an image, and view it directly, the URL, for example, is like this: www.site.com:2403/viewer/img334920492/It's not a direct one, where it should be www.site.com/imgname.png or .jpg or whatever. Any ideas on that?


It depends on where you upload the file. Many times you'll upload the file into an image folder www.site.com/photos/imgname.jpg

As long as your photo tag works to bring up the image normally it shouldn't matter what the address is. &lt;a href="http://www.site.com/mantids/images/imgname.jpg"&gt;imgname&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## Orin (Mar 1, 2008)

&lt;a href="http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/MantidsAssassins/images/Acanthops_falcata.jpg"&gt;Acanthops&lt;/a&gt;

Located on this page:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandante...ops_falcata.htm

Whether you can or can't find tutorials for the editor program you're using, try looking over the tutorials at HtmlGoodies.com to get an idea how html works so you can understand what your editor is doing.


----------



## Ian (Mar 1, 2008)

Nola, sorry I haven't caught you on MSN lately!

Anyway, glad to hear your downloaded dreamweaver, it's been like my wife for the past 5 years or so.

It's so easy when you get it done, and really, do not bother fussing about with the dreamweaver FTP thing. It's MUCH easier to save the files to your PC, and upload them via another FTP software.

I downloaded Cuteftp (which is the best FTP software out in my opinion....comes at a cost for those extremely honest people round here  )

If you don't want to download cuteftp, you can download Filezilla, which is free to download anyway as it's open source (I believe.)

The link for filezilla is herE:

http://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client

When you have downloaded it, let me know and I'l shoot you across the details to for you to login to the server via the FTP software. All the FTP software does is allow you to easily upload files to your server. In cuteftp you can even edit the files, however in filezilla it's just a simple upload and download of files.

So, with this, you will not need to learn any HTML at all. You can simply create your design in dreamweaver, save it, and upload it directly to the web server.

Here are some shottys I made for you:







Just enter the host, username and password that I send you (don't worry about a port number), and then hit enter.






Click on public_html. This is the folder where all of the public files are stored. Don't worry about all of the other folders, their uses are somewhat boring  

Come to think of it Nola, I'm not sure you will have this folder as you are not the root user. If you DON'T see a public_html folder when you login, just upload the files straight to where you are shown when you login.






And then file transfer is easy, just drag the file from the list to the left (your PC), to the space to the right (web server). They will be immediately visible when you upload them.

My server does have WHM so you will have your own cpanel as I showed you, which will allow you to create email address, forward domains, make sub domains, and oh so much more.

Oh and OGIGA, lets talk PHP


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

seems very compacted..thats why i like my web provider.its simple...not as many features as the one nola tho.


----------



## Ian (Mar 1, 2008)

I couldn't bear life without cPanel. When I look around hosts, I often get a cloud of depressiveness overcome me when I see their control panel.

Cpanel just have it sussed. It's like comparing walking around a fine museum, to walking around the london underground at 3 in the morning.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ian said:


> I couldn't bear life without cPanel. When I look around hosts, I often get a cloud of depressiveness overcome me when I see their control panel.Cpanel just have it sussed. It's like comparing walking around a fine museum, to walking around the london underground at 3 in the morning.


yer but looks like u need to be a professor just to work it :lol:  tbh i would love another web site..mine dont have many features..


----------



## Mantida (Mar 2, 2008)

Ian to the rescue!

Thanks a bunch man. B)


----------



## Ian (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I'm sure we could sort something out sir


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 3, 2008)

Ian said:


> Oh and OGIGA, lets talk PHP


 :lol: Why don't we start with updating a website straight from the browser?Store all the updates in a database (like MySQL). Then, have the page(s) query the database to grab the updates and display it. To update it, make a secret page (or login or hopefully something more secure) and use that page to insert things into the database. No need to be at home to update your site, you can do it anywhere where you can go to your website!


----------



## Ian (Mar 4, 2008)

Certainly an option. Of course, maybe it could just be easier to install a CMS....after all, that's all they do, isn't it?


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 9, 2008)

Oops, I got here too late. Oh well, you got everything solved. What's your website? I currently moved to a different hoster, so I started my webpage from scratch. I use Coreftp. It works great, and is free.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 9, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Oops, I got here too late. Oh well, you got everything solved. What's your website? I currently moved to a different hoster, so I started my webpage from scratch. I use Coreftp. It works great, and is free.


exoticmantids.com

It's a little, er, plain.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 9, 2008)

xD Mine is even plainer. And I even didn't put the pic till recently. xD www.mantishaven.com


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 10, 2008)

Ian said:


> Certainly an option. Of course, maybe it could just be easier to install a CMS....after all, that's all they do, isn't it?


Yeah, but that's no fun! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, yes that's very true.


----------

